# How large ...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Here's a couple of pics of a mass of C. wendtii I recently auctioned off. The tank is a 29 gal. I am curious, how large people have grown this puppy? I removed several plantlets to replant. If all goes well, I should be back in this stage in another 5-6 months!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Different C. wendtii varieties grow to different heights. If yours is like my "large brown" one, pictured in the "Call for Crypt pictures" topic, it is only half as big as it can get.


----------

